# Bottom Bracket Size



## Arbi (Mar 19, 2016)

My first vintage Schwinn project is about to begin. I just received my eBay purchased 1953 Spitfire. It has a nice red patina'd frame, fenders, and chain guard, fork, and fork struts; all of which I will just clean up and then definitely keep as they are. But then all the working, moving components will be replaced to make this a very functional restomod.
So my first question is: What size bottom bracket or BB cassette do I need to buy to put a 3 piece BB set on it?
Many thanks


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Mar 19, 2016)

measure  the  inside of  your bottom  bracket with a pair of  digital calipers then u will know  what to get
 chucksoldbikesmon the cabe


----------



## rhenning (Mar 19, 2016)

Your bike uses a one piece bottom bracket which for the type of bike it is is more than good enough.  You will need a one piece BB with Schwinn threading to work with you cranks.  Roger


----------



## spoker (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## spoker (Mar 19, 2016)

its a truvativ sold by treehouse bikes,it costs like $18.99


----------



## spoker (Mar 19, 2016)

TrvaTiv sold by tree fork bikes $18.99 make that truvativ adaptor


----------



## Arbi (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks for your replies. Very helpful!


----------



## spoker (Mar 20, 2016)

no problem,finally got it right!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 20, 2016)

Chances are that the original bottom bracket is in good condition. 
If you choose to use it, clean it of all the grease, push the original ball bearings free of the cages, and replace with new top-grade chromium ball bearings. 
With this and proper lube and adjustment you'll have a bottom bracket that will spin nearly as smoothly as a cartridge bearing unit.
If you don't use it, don't toss it: these bottom brackets are very high-quality, better than any one-piece you can buy today.


----------



## greenephantom (Mar 21, 2016)

Unless the original BB is shot, just clean and re-use all the parts. The quick and easy way is to spray the ball cages down with WD-40, scrub them across rags / towels to clean the bearings. Unless bearings are dull or physically damaged, the original ones will be just fine.

Although it's possible to toss a three piece BB into these bikes, there's not much advantage to it. The adapter piece shown above is a decent unit. The spindle width / length will depend on the cranks that you use, and it can be a trial-and-error process. If you do end up going with three piece cranks, stick with 165mm length on the arms, any longer and you'll be clipping a pedal in the corners.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 21, 2016)

Depending on how well they fit your frame and how hard you use them
Those adapters can be pretty flimsy
.  Unless you really want to use some cottered cranks you have AND you want to "upgrade", use any  Amercan BMX bottom bracket, or old tubular one piece BMX cranks.  If you are a racer or a techno-weenie you will notice the difference.  A more noticeable upgrade would be lighter rims and tires.  For a brief shining moment I had some lighter-than-a-fart Schwalbe tires on my commuter that turned it into a  hot rod.  I also got at least two flats a month, so now I am running thornproof tubes, Mr. Tuffys and  Kevlar cruiser tires.  It is reliable, but not as fun unless you consider pre-dawn tire patches fun.  Work from the ouside in- light tires are great- why do people still use sew ups?  Light rims rock, and anything closer to the center just doesn't really matter that much.


----------



## momo608 (Mar 22, 2016)

Not sure why you want to convert the bottom bracket but if you do, this takes the headaches out of a lot of it. They are available in different widths. don't forget about the chainline.


http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=281634076758


http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/xXUAAOSwrklVCkLn/s-l1600.jpg


----------



## spoker (Mar 22, 2016)

niagara bikes has the pyramid bottom above for $16.15


----------



## Arbi (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks guys. All of your input is helpful and much appreciated!


----------



## momo608 (Mar 25, 2016)

I used that bottom bracket I suggested on this. I was able to adjust the chainline to within 1mm with two hardened steel external snap rings. This is obviously one of those highly coveted Schwinn lightweights so I don't know if this is the conversion bracket you need in regards to width. Minus the pedals the conversion cost less than $100 including the cranks and sprocket.

As a newcomer you should know one very important thing about Schwinn lightweights. There are those that own them and those who wish they did.


----------



## Arbi (Mar 26, 2016)

momo608 said:


> I used that bottom bracket I suggested on this. I was able to adjust the chainline to within 1mm with two hardened steel external snap rings. This is obviously one of those highly coveted Schwinn lightweights so I don't know if this is the conversion bracket you need in regards to width. Minus the pedals the conversion cost less than $100 including the cranks and sprocket.
> 
> As a newcomer you should know one very important thing about Schwinn lightweights. There are those that own them and those who wish they did.
> 
> ...



That's a beauty! Thanks for the advice.


----------

